# Rude Remarks about Original Kindle?



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Have any of you who have the original Kindle ever had rude remarks made to you about them? I was on the subway yesterday, reading my Kindle when the woman next to me looked at it and said "Oh, you're stuck with that piece of crap." and pulled out her Kindle 2. I ignored her and kept reading. Personally I don't think either Kindle version is better than other other. They both have their pros and cons and are both great devices.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm going to assume that that person would not be nice about anything, and probably only reads the Amazon boards.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If someone said that to me, I think I'd punch them in the nose!

We have another thread here on "is the upgrade worth it?" and people have given very reasonable and thoughtful answers. As for me, I have my original K1 and the K2. I am using the K2 more but that's not because it is "better" but more because it is the one that tends to be close at hand. My children have their original K1s and they are just fine. I have no plans to spend the money to upgrade them. I upgraded mine mostly because of the FAQ book and the need to be able to revise that, not because I was unhappy with my K1.

I cannot imagine one Kindle owner saying to another Kindle owner, "That is a piece of crap." I thought we were nicer people than that.

L


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

She must have owned a Sony in her past life. She sound like more of a Sony owner.   Not that all Sony owners are bad.   I mean, i know that some people here own Sony's and are really nice.   I better quit before i dig a hole so deep i can never get out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think whoever said that was just plaine rude. I would be just excited to see someone else with a Kindle, 1 or 2! They are both great devices.

What a jerk.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

^^I'm in agreement, Luv. That was really beyond rude. I wouldn't even had dignified it with a response.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow......beyond rude! I wonder what prompted her to make such a remark? Don't take it personally K1 is just as good as K2.......minus a sleek design and TTS


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Have any of you who have the original Kindle ever had rude remarks made to you about them? I was on the subway yesterday, reading my Kindle when the woman next to me looked at it and said "Oh, you're stuck with that piece of crap." and pulled out her Kindle 2. I ignored her and kept reading. Personally I don't think either Kindle version is better than other other. They both have their pros and cons and are both great devices.


I think you took the better road and ignored them. I'm afraid I wouldn't have been as nice. Sometimes my mouth opens faster than my brain can think. For me I use the Kindle to read. I don't connect it to my computer. I do accessorize (way too much). I wanted a device to be able to download a book when I wanted it and that's it. For that, I could have either the original or the K2. If Amazon would have had the original kindle when I ordered it, I would have a K1 right now.

You have a great device, don't let anyone tell you differently!!


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would have told the person to f off.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

That kind of attitude gives New Yorkers a bad name - and they wonder why  

I love my K1, never saw a K2, but my K1 is NOT a piece of crap, it is an electronic reader!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Actually I'm just thrilled to see Kindles out there be it 1 or 2 - the more there are the better it is -- 

I think she would bet along with me BIL - they both seem to be the type who are happiest when they or people around them are miserable - when I run into them I just think to myself - "I'm so glad I'm not married to THEM!"


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

There is another nurse at my hospital that had a K1 and I happened to bring mine to work that day to show it to some other insterested co-workers who are considering... so we sat down and talked about the joys of Kindle-hood for 20 minutes.  It didn't matter to either of us which generation it was.  There are so many people now using them that they are getting more exposure than ever.  At my work I've told nurses that if they want the Kindle experience but can't afford the new ones, to snag a good used K1 on ebay or kindleboards.  A Kindle is a Kindle!

It irritates me when people get all snooty about the "latest and greatest" gen stuff.  I have the original iphone, am still quite happy with it, but I've had people say "oh, you have the OLD one"... grrr.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't imagine being insulting to someone with a Kindle just because they had an older model (and not just because I own a K1 myself). Just seeing someone carrying a Kindle is a great sign for all Kindle fans. The more Kindles we can get out there the more support our beloved devices will receive from Amazon, third party manufacturers, and book publishers. 

Also I'd be pretty excited just to see anyone with a Kindle in Alabama. Including mine I've only ever seen two kindles.


----------



## glassymomma (Feb 10, 2009)

Some people just can't help themselves - they must have the latest and greatest.  And then if you do not notice they have it - somehow or another they have to make sure you do.  That was very rude.  

Shelly


----------



## Mycroft (Jan 10, 2009)

Some of those late adopters just don't know what they missed...


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

RudeLady obviously hadn't gotten any the night before   

And she is one of those people who thinks she is better than others for the things she owns.  Nothing you could have said would have made a difference to a rude person like that.  She doesn't deserve a Kindle.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I was on the subway yesterday, reading my Kindle when the woman next to me looked at it and said "Oh, you're stuck with that piece of crap."


Too bad she wasn't with her husband, you could have turned to the husband and said "ditto."


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I was on the subway yesterday, reading my Kindle when the woman next to me looked at it and said "Oh, you're stuck with that piece of crap." and pulled out her Kindle 2.


Was she featured on the show "The Real Housewives of NY"?

Steve


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

That goes beyond rude. I would be happy with a Klassic or a K 2. I think each have their pros and cons. I think it is a wonderful device that provides enjoyment on a daily basis. I bet that woman is very unhappy in general and the Kindle has absolutely nothing to do with it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Was she featured on the show "The Real Housewives of NY"?
> 
> Steve


ROTFL Good one Steve, are they not all witches?? Yes I know, I know realaity TV, I love it.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> Too bad she wasn't with her husband, you could have turned to the husband and said "ditto."


That's a good one!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> Too bad she wasn't with her husband, you could have turned to the husband and said "ditto."


That was funny! I'm still laughing.

I too would have been thrilled just to see another person with a kindle. My sister owns a K2 and I'm thrilled that I convinced her how wonderful they are and we both have ours. We enjoy getting together just to see the K1 and K2 at the same time to compare. But we are both very happy with our kindles.

I don't know what I would have done if someone had said that to me.

I'm glad you didn't respond, she was probably looking for fight and you didn't give her what she wanted.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

wow her comment was rude and unneccessary. I love my k1. Its something rather than nothing. (k1 and k2 only difference in a couple of features and design, but they both have the same basic function...hold books & docs and dl via WN) Seems she's was kinda being showoffy at the same time.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Trekker said:


> I would've loved to have been in the ER as she was trying to explain to the doctors how she got a K2 inserted into her colon.


This was posted when I was typing my last reply. I'm still laughing out loud!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ROTFL Good one Steve, are they not all witches?? Yes I know, I know realaity TV, I love it.


I like some reality TV also, but could not, could not, could not abide the NY Housewives. They were so...lordy, I can't even think of a strong enough word.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ROTFL Good one Steve, are they not all witches?? Yes I know, I know realaity TV, I love it.


I want to play the "Count" role.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> Too bad she wasn't with her husband, you could have turned to the husband and said "ditto."


   LOL Now THAT is FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You crack me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I want to play the "Count" role.


She is so full of you know what, she is my least favorite!! I like Bethany the best because she tells it like it is. Ramona looks like someone scared the hell out of her. Facelift gone bad??


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Ramona looks like someone scared the hell out of her. Facelift gone bad??


Ramona has the "crazy eyes." Yikes.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds like a good time for a raspberry!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

off topic: woah! I don't think I've seen you in awhile MAGreen!

on topic: loved the husband comeback


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> She is so full of you know what, she is my least favorite!! I like Bethany the best because she tells it like it is. Ramona looks like someone scared the hell out of her. Facelift gone bad??


Linda I want to be the Count not the Countess, but yes she is full of it. They all are.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

break the cycle ignore it. Your doing right here and laugh about it.
sylvia


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Linda I want to be the Count not the Countess, but yes she is full of it. They all are.


ROTFL Kevin My excuse is I have worked in the yard with Jay all afternoon and I am tired. But if you WERE the count you would have to put up with all the countess c***.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I really can't imagine anyone would think it would be OK to make such a rude statement.  I would be very happy to see anyone with a any E-reader especially either generation of Kindle.  I have only seen 1 other and that is my co-workers.  I know you're out there, please show yourselves.  ha ha


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> I really can't imagine anyone would think it would be OK to make such a rude statement. I would be very happy to see anyone with a any E-reader especially either generation of Kindle. I have only seen 1 other and that is my co-workers. I know you're out there, please show yourselves. ha ha


Good point, I have only seen 2 and you know they are out there! The 2 I saw were in the airport.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I believe that some people truly suffer from "Mine's better than Your's" syndrome. No matter what you do, have or say, they did better and more, have newer and bigger and delight in telling you. If your criminal past caught up with the two of you, on the gallows they would turn and say, "my rope is newer."


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree, I would love to see anyone with any kind of e-book reader in public. I really want them to catch on so more books get converted.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Have any of you who have the original Kindle ever had rude remarks made to you about them? I was on the subway yesterday, reading my Kindle when the woman next to me looked at it and said "Oh, you're stuck with that piece of crap." and pulled out her Kindle 2. I ignored her and kept reading. Personally I don't think either Kindle version is better than other other. They both have their pros and cons and are both great devices.


Obviously this person's identity is based on status symbols and having the newest and latest. Unless you share those values, her words mean little.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I was on the subway yesterday, reading my Kindle when the woman next to me looked at it and said "Oh, you're stuck with that piece of crap."





> Quote from: Britt *since 1869* on Today at 04:04:02 PM
> Too bad she wasn't with her husband, you could have turned to the husband and said "ditto."


Britt, that earns my vote for Quote of the Day on KindleBoards. LOL!!!


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> Too bad she wasn't with her husband, you could have turned to the husband and said "ditto."


  Ha! That's great! I can never think of anything witty like that off the cuff.

I upgraded my Kindle, but I don't look down on the KK or anyone who owns one. I still like my KK, and am glad that it's going to my Dad..this way, it stays in the family. Some people can only feel good if they are putting others down.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> off topic: woah! I don't think I've seen you in awhile MAGreen!


I'm always around...just haven't been following Sookie lately. I may have to pop over later and say hi!


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

It is always best to ignore rudeness - not giving anyone the satisfaction of a reaction in most cases...  however, it would have been very difficult for me to not remind that person that the only reason there was a K2 was because of early adopters who purchased and supported the K1.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> Too bad she wasn't with her husband, you could have turned to the husband and said "ditto."


Love this! I'm still rofl


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Just very calmly tell them that you are an early adopter and a risk taker but you see no need to replace great technology at the drop of the hat. After all who want to be just an also ran.  You are a front runner that helped them to get their new Kindle by buying the very first generation.  There is nothing against the K2.  I just might get one one day but hold your head up high, you bold brave explorer.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

One word:

Ew!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> "Oh, you're stuck with that piece of crap." and pulled out her Kindle 2.


"Huh? You think that the K2 is..." *giggle* *giggle louder* *laughing* "No, no, don't worry, I won't burst your bubble" then steadfastly ignore the arrogant waste of oxygen 

If you like K2s over K1s, fine -- personally, I don't, and if my K1 ever dies I'm going on the used K1 market -- but no need to think having a K2 makes you a worthwhile human being.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Well with this piece of crap, I got an Oberon cover, a DecalGirl skin, a 4gig SD card and an ebook reader every bit as good as yours for less money. Whataya think? (since I purchased mine used with accessories)


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Poor woman.  She may be able to read and she may be able to afford a Kindle 2, but she just doesn't get it!   Frankly, my only response to her crass comment is laughter.  Sometimes one has to simply look at these people with compassion and forgiveness and go back to reading.  

That is why Kindle Boards is such a terrific experience.  We applaud the Kindle and the positive change Kindle 1 & 2 have made in our lives.  We support and are happy for each other.  As a result we can go into the real world and simply chuckle at such people and their absurd comments.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree I would have had one of two responses.....laugh at her......or smack her......either wouldn't have been very nice of me but then again I wasn't the one who started it LOL


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, NYCKindlefan, I am speechless.  How very rude.  I probably would have just smiled sweetly & said, something like "Gee, that means a lot to me.  Thank you ever SO much."  I tend to respond to rudeness with unexpected sweetness & it really throws people off.  

I, however, wish I had been fortunate enough to get stuck with a piece of crap like you have.  I ended up with a K2, not by choice but because I was waitlisted for so long when they sold out of K1's before Christmas.  I love my K2, but I wish I had been able to get a K1 instead.  (Shhhh!  Don't tell Bob, he might get his little electronic feelings hurt!)  I chose to accept delivery of the K2 b/c I wanted the accidental damage coverage.  For me, it's just a necessity.  I knew that for something that I was bound to become so attached to & love so much, it wasn't optional.  

I am just one of those people whose expensive toys always manage to get broken.  Not by me, usually someone is kind enough to do it for me or some complete freak accident happens like getting mowed over by a purse snatcher downtown & knocked to the pavement.  That's how my iPod got broken, but it wasn't my purse that got stolen.  I was just in the way of the thief's escape path.  And my brand new cell phone was sitting on my desk at work when a co-worker tripped and dropped a full 42 ounce soda from Rally's on it & drowned the poor thing in vanilla Coke.  

And then there was the time that a complete stranger vandalized my car in the parking lot at work by throwing bricks at it and causing about $4000 of damage.  Bricks they got from where, no one knows.  I'm not even from the town I live in & know barely anyone here.  Hardly enough people to have friends, much less enemies.  I got a rental car & took the car (my dream car BTW) into the shop to be fixed & then promptly proceeded to hit a deer on the interstate on my way home from work 3 nights later at 1:00 am.  My husband was supposed to go deer hunting the next morning.  Funnily enough, I was the only family member that bagged a deer that year.  It was a very nice looking, very large doe.  

Then there was the time that the unoccupied second floor apartment above me's water heater rusted through the bottom & flooded down through the walls.  By a freak happenstance, the way the water ran down caused it to end up dripping through the vent in my computer room ceiling, right above my brand new computer, ruining it and shorting it out.  BTW, I am 100% pure-blooded, undiluted Irish.  I was imported in my mama's tummy & born here.  Maybe that explains it.  

So yeah, I would have loved to have a piece of crap like yours.  But you can see why I went w/the K2.  Boy, that was a long winded story to explain everything.  Lol.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Pur...

WOW!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness Pur, you have experienced some awful things.  But your BMW It makes me hurt just thinking about how that must have felt.

Here's trusting that all the bad luck is behind you and it will be smooth sailing for you, your vehicles, your computers and electronic devices.  And I am sure it has nothing to do with you being Irish.


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

Would it frighten everyone to know that this is just the most recent selection of events from the last year & 1/2?  Lol!!!!!!!  Totally true.  

And it wasn't a BMW (BTW= by the way),  it's a Honda Civic Si.  The little pocket rocket, hot-hatch type of car like you see in the movie "The Fast and the Furious".  A little Japanese street racer.  Bright, screaming, in your face electric blue.  W/racing seats & super dark tinted windows.  I'm a 34 year old female, so I'm definitely NOT the typical consumer for this type of car.  19 year old boys always want to race me at stoplights.  It's quite amusing, actually.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Britt, that earns my vote for Quote of the Day on KindleBoards. LOL!!!


Lol, I'm flattered.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

"Excuse me, but I'm reading a fascinating article on Hibbing and how it's the new vacation spot for the truly trendy. You must not have noticed I was engaged in my article, because I'm sure you would not have been so rude as to interrupt. Now if you'll excuse me, I was just getting to the part about how Bob Dylan used to summer there before it got too hip for even him. Good stuff. Must call my travel agent."


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> "Excuse me, but I'm reading a fascinating article on Hibbing and how it's the new vacation spot for the truly trendy. You must not have noticed I was engaged in my article, because I'm sure you would not have been so rude as to interrupt. Now if you'll excuse me, I was just getting to the part about how Bob Dylan used to summer there before it got too hip for even him. Good stuff. Must call my travel agent."


"I also heard that Hugh Jackman will be in Hibbing this summer and he's promised to take me to see Bus Andy's grave, and then we are going out to dinner."

L


----------



## LunarEarthMama (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a feeling this awfully rude woman lives to do this everytime she sees someone with the original Kindle.  She needs to get a life.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I think she was just jealous you have a SD slot and can replace your own battery.

I have a K2, but if I was able to order when I wanted to, I would be the happy owner of a K1.  

I want to get one for my mother and currently on the fence to getting a used K1 or get a new K2.  She has severe RA, so I'm thinking the thickness and angle of the K1 would be easier for her to hold.  I was thinking the K2 in a case would be too heavy for her (I have an oberon).  She did notice the difference in weight, but said it was still lighter than a hardback.  She usually only reads either hardback or the larger paperbacks.  The mass market books are too hard for her to hold.  

I'm also worried that getting a used K1 and something going crazy with it and having to replace it ('cause y'all all know...once you have a kindle, you can't live without one)  I'd be better off getting a new one with a full years warranty and the option of accidental coverage.

I feel extremely lucky I have a kindle and it still wouldn't matter what version I have.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Have any of you who have the original Kindle ever had rude remarks made to you about them? I was on the subway yesterday, reading my Kindle when the woman next to me looked at it and said "Oh, you're stuck with that piece of crap." and pulled out her Kindle 2. I ignored her and kept reading. Personally I don't think either Kindle version is better than other other. They both have their pros and cons and are both great devices.


I would have to wonder if that rude person ever actually had a K1 or if she is reading uninformed reviews by other people who also have never had a K1 in their hands. I say consider the source.

I owned a K1 and loved it and have sent it on to a good home since getting my K2. The K2 had some features that I wanted but I don't think that makes it generally better. There are features I loved about my K1 also (like the SD card and user replaceable battery).

Enjoy your Kindling no matter which model you have!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Have any of you who have the original Kindle ever had rude remarks made to you about them? I was on the subway yesterday, reading my Kindle when the woman next to me looked at it and said "Oh, you're stuck with that piece of crap." and pulled out her Kindle 2....


An appropriate response is: "And I can tell from your manners you were raised in New Jersey!" [or substitute the rude northern state of your choice, but it is important that (a) you not be from that state and (b) the state have a reputation for rudeness; it's hard to beat NJ in this dept).

Or just look at her with pity and tell her how sorry you are that she wasn't able to get one and had to settle for the Lite version (and yes, the K2 does have some great features, it's too bad they removed two of it's best features to make room for them).


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I would have told her it was better than being stuck without a personality.  What a B.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> I would have told her it was better than being stuck without a personality. What a B.


Good one! LOL


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Seems very odd.

Any chance at all she was making a joke K owner to K owner and she just did it REALLY poorly?
I can't imagine one K owner would say something in that manner to another K owner.

Being a K owner is a bit of an exclusive (but becoming less so) club.

How often on the subway do you see two people (and in fact strangers) side by side reading K's?

I would think we would get more of a knowing nod or a subtle wink from another K reader

Anyway... just a contrarian thought.

Eric


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

thejackylking #884 said:


> I would have told her it was better than being stuck without a personality. What a B.


I was thinking along the same lines - "Well, I could buy a K2 but chose not to. Much like you chose not to buy any manners."

Of course, had I been in the situation I'd have sat there with my mouth hanging open & thought of all the great responses after the fact. (Then again, another of the tried & true responses - just sit & look at the offender with the dumbfounded, I-can't-believe-you-just-said-that-to-me look - I believe that was one of Miss Manners' favorites.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> "Excuse me, but I'm reading a fascinating article on Hibbing and how it's the new vacation spot for the truly trendy. You must not have noticed I was engaged in my article, because I'm sure you would not have been so rude as to interrupt. Now if you'll excuse me, I was just getting to the part about how Bob Dylan used to summer there before it got too hip for even him. Good stuff. Must call my travel agent."





Leslie said:


> "I also heard that Hugh Jackman will be in Hibbing this summer and he's promised to take me to see Bus Andy's grave, and then we are going out to dinner."


"...We've got reservations at Zimmy's to have the Cream of Wild Rice soup and the Minnesota Wall-Eye."


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow...just wow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> (Then again, another of the tried & true responses - just sit & look at the offender with the dumbfounded, I-can't-believe-you-just-said-that-to-me look - I believe that was one of Miss Manners' favorites.)


My daughter-in-law has "the look" down perfectly. She scares me with it.


----------



## Frumious (Mar 23, 2009)

Hibbing, LOL, BTDT.

I frequent an unrelated forum.  Someone brought the subject up when Kindle 1 came out.  I had ordered mine the second week and of course was really into it.  Someone said the design was ugly like those computers from the ‘80s.  All I could say was, “that’s fine with me as I peaked in the ‘80s.”

There’s a weird guy at the coffee shop, I peg him as a narc or a bookie; He never acknowledges me but tries to get a glimpse of the Kindle.  Even my friend points out that the guy is looking over my shoulder again.

Other than that everyone is super polite about it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The '80s! **sigh**


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Frumious,

Welcome to Kindleboards, where if Hugh Jackman isn't the answer to a question, Hibbing is...

and thanks for the kind words about KindleBoards in the other thread.

Be sure to check out some of the other boards, like the Tips & Tricks and the Book Corner, where we have lots of free and bargain book recommendations!

Betsy


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

Throw the kindle at you. said:


> How often on the subway do you see two people (and in fact strangers) side by side reading K's?


Believe it or not, since I got my K2 on release day, three times for me (well, once was on the platform, but I think it counts).

Apropos of nothing really, I'm just surprised that it's happened more than once already.

Oh, also, all three times I tried to give the Secret Kindle Klub Wink and Nod and was greeted by conscientious avoidance of any and all eye contact each and every time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Frumious. . .love your name!  You MUST post lots and lots so you get up to Lewis Carroll status!



Ann


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> "Oh, you're stuck with that piece of crap." and pulled out her Kindle 2.


How rude. {{{NYCKindleFan}}} Someone who says something like that needs to learn some tact. Lots of us are perfectly happy with our original Kindles.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> How rude. {{{NYCKindleFan}}} Someone who says something like that needs to learn some tact. Lots of us are perfectly happy with our original Kindles.


How rude is right!!!!!! Sorry, but I am from Oakland CA and what I would have said to her, would not be acceptable to repeat on this forum..... I am very happy with Tyrella...... that woman would think twice before making a comment like that again.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

cheshirenc said:


> I want to get one for my mother and currently on the fence to getting a used K1 or get a new K2. She has severe RA, so I'm thinking the thickness and angle of the K1 would be easier for her to hold. I was thinking the K2 in a case would be too heavy for her (I have an oberon). She did notice the difference in weight, but said it was still lighter than a hardback. She usually only reads either hardback or the larger paperbacks. The mass market books are too hard for her to hold.


you could get the Amazon Cover - I think it is lighter than the others and still has a place to hold it on the left side - or I have the m-edge prodigy and that is a good cover (I like that it has the tab to hold the case shut) and it isn't heavy and again has the little lip on the left side to hold it with.


----------

